# Uk tv



## James1971 (Nov 5, 2013)

Hi,

I lived for a couple of years in Torino and I was able to pick up the UK Free Satalite feed. I have just moved to the Puglia region and I was wondering if it possible to pick up the signal this far south?

Cheers 

James


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Even if you could they are currently moving the UK sat. The new one is supposed to have a tighter spot beam on the UK. So don't invest a lot of money on a huge dish.


----------



## stacey812000 (Feb 6, 2011)

Will that affect us if we currently have it? Your getting me worried lol


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

stacey812000 said:


> Will that affect us if we currently have it? Your getting me worried lol


don't worry get your self hooked up to film on corry eastenders emerdale the works and it costs nothing


----------



## James1971 (Nov 5, 2013)

I have the app 'FilmOn' on my iPad which gets quite a lot of the UK TV channels via the internet so I do not think all is lost


----------



## Luisao (Jan 13, 2014)

James1971 said:


> I have the app 'FilmOn' on my iPad which gets quite a lot of the UK TV channels via the internet so I do not think all is lost


Yes but watching from tv and ipad is not the same..


----------

